# You know that you're too old to play gigs when:



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Number 34 is a winner!


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I can remember when I didn't go out until 10. Now I go to bed at 10. Friday and Saturday included. Funny stuff. Thanks.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

pknight6 said:


> I can remember when I didn't go out until 10. Now I go to bed at 10. Friday and Saturday included. Funny stuff. Thanks.


Ha...that's me too !!!


----------

